# Is my oil still too cold?



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

A little back ground first.
1997 VW Jetta with a 2.0 4-cylinder engine. Motor is not stock it has:
Stock 10:1 compression
Supercharged running 9 lbs of boost
Water/Meth injection
Mild P&P work on the head
Aftermarket exhaust system
HD valve springs
Light weight lifters
Autotech 270 cam
C2 Motorsports custom tune
Aftermarket oil to air cooler - thermostat controlled
Stock oil to water heat exchanger
80 degree C thermostat and matching fan switch (stock is 87)
I am currently running Redline 5w30 oil with a Mann oil filter
Oil temps are being checked with an aftermarket gauge and sender (VDO) with the sender installed in the oil filter flange. Therefore my temps are just after the oil pump before the stock heat exchanger and before the aftermarket oil cooler.
At the recommendation of some of the guys BITOG, I blocked off direct air flow to the cooler because my temps were barely reaching 170 degrees. I wrapped the cooler with aluminum tape so air can flow against but not through it. Now on a 50 degree day, cruising on the highway at 70-80 mph my oil reaches 185 - 190, before being cooled. If I push the car hard I can get the oil temps up to around 200 but they don't stay there very long. (Oil cooler is working!)
Are my temps too low still? I am wondering if I should just remove the cooler. For comparision, I have an identical car that is totally stock. In the same 50 degree, 70-80 mph highway cruising, it's oil temp is around 205. If I push it the oil temps get to around 220.
Thanks for any input!


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dude thats fine as long as you dont smash on it until it reaches 170*. Just because ost peoples oil temp readings have been high, you still have to factor in outside temps, cruising rpm and so on.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

You want to have your oil temperature between 180 and 212 degrees Fahrenheit. 
Any colder and the volatile contaminants (fuel, water) that find their way into the oil will not evaporate off.
Any hotter, and the oil will oxidize too fast, seals will get baked out and hot-start problems will begin to crop up.
Sounds like it is perfect.
Mav.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (VW Maverick)*

Thanks for the replies. I was afraid that 180-190 before the cooler was just a little too cold. If that was the temp after the cooler I would feel more comfortable.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dude with aan FI motor, cooler is always better. Parts last longer.


----------

